# Massive Performance-Probleme unter Win7



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Tach miteinander,

wie sich ja schon aus dem Threadtitel schließen lässt poste ich heute weil mein Spiel nicht mehr ordentlich läuft.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Windows 7 installiert (x86 Professional), es läuft auch alles prächtig, finde das OS echt praktisch, nur leider mag es mein Lotro anscheinend nicht...

Meine Hardware:
ATI Radeon HD 3870 x2
AMD phenom 9600 quadcore
4 GB RAM
dazu der übliche Mist, Mainboard weiß ich grade nicht, ne Maxtor Platte mit 300 GB ist auch drin.

Ist denke ich insofern nicht so wichtig, weil ich eigentlich keine Probleme habe und vorher auch keine hatte. Erst seit der Installation von Win7 ist es so extrem lahm... die Ladezeiten sind (gefühlt) nochmal hoch und wenn ich irgendwo hin reite, habe ich extreme Einbrüche bei den FPS... dachte erst es liegt an der DX10 Grafik, aber dann habe ich die ausgemacht und es hat auch nichts geändert... habe auch schon probiert, andere Sachen an den Grafikeinstellungen zu ändern, bisher ohne Erfolg.

Einer aus meiner Sippe meinte, die langen Ladezeiten sind vor allem von der Festplatte abhängig, kann es eventuell auch damit zu tun haben dass inzwischen gar nichts mehr geht? Ich habe bei der Installation von Win7 die Platte partitioniert und benutze die Installation, die noch auf der alten Partition ist (also die XP-Installation sozusagen). Hilft eventuell eine komplette Neuinstallation unter Win7?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe
Grüße
Olfmo


/edit: CPU und RAM sind nicht übermäßig ausgelastet, Grafikkartentreiber sind frische für Win7 drauf.


----------



## CrackmackONE (30. Januar 2010)

Hilft eventuell eine komplette Neuinstallation unter Win7?

ich würd schon denken das es daran liegt


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Nix für ungut aber ich warte mal noch ein paar andere Posts ab bevor ich solch eine Radikalkur mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem weil deine Aussage völlig aus dem Nichts ist... warum meinst du würde eine Neuinstallation helfen?

Übrigens habe ich frische Grafikkartentreiber drauf, daran kann es also auch nicht liegen.


----------



## Ragebar (30. Januar 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber ich warte mal noch ein paar andere Posts ab bevor ich solch eine Radikalkur mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Morphblader (30. Januar 2010)

also die LAdezeiten liegen definitiv an der Platte...

hatte das Problem vor ner weile auch mal... und hab dann auch die entsprechenden Radikalen schritte auf ner neuen *schnellen* Platte durchgeführt^^


Das mit Windows 7 (benutz ich mittlerweile auch) kannst am besten vielleicht mal im Fenstermodus ausprobieren; vielleicht wird es da bei dir besser... Mir hat´s geholfen^^

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

mfg Morphblader


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Ja das mit der Platte ist mir bewusst, werd mir sicherlich auch irgendwann ne neue zulegen, allerdings sind die Ladezeiten nicht das störende wenn das Spiel flüssig läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Fenstermodus habe ich es gestern auch mal probiert, aber das hatte nichts geändert.


----------



## CrackmackONE (30. Januar 2010)

außerdem haben viele programme probleme wenn du nur das OS neu installierst deswegen wird ja auch immer eine richtige installation empfohlen...aber ansonsten, ja ,völlig an den haaren herbeigezogen...

wenn du xp auch noch oben hast dann boote es doch und spiel darüber oder ist dir directx10 so wichtig???


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Klar kann ich auch unter XP noch booten, allerdings hatte ich nicht vor, dauerhaft 2 Betriebssystem installiert zu haben, vor allem weil Win7 mir ansonsten ja auch sehr gut gefälllt.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich jedes mal fürs booten im XP ne andere Tastatur anschließen muss, bzw müsste im BIOS rumwurschteln dass meine USB-Tastatur erkannt wird, damit ich manuell das OS umstellen kann beim booten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem suche ich hier ne Lösung für meine Ruckler^^


----------



## CrackmackONE (30. Januar 2010)

Hast du mal versucht die enginegeschwindigkeit runterzusetzen?Sollte unter optionen -> fehlerbehebung sein (ohne gewähr) aber probiers mal aus


----------



## Dungl (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Neuinstallation bringt sicher nichts; ich habe W7 neu installiert und nachträglich die Programme/Spiele installiert; 
ich denke mal, dass es tw an den Treibern liegt, die noch nicht zu 100% für W7 arbeiten

Und mein System hat es sogar unter Windows Vista unter maximalen Einstellungen einwandfrei zugelassen. Dell M1730

Also ich denke mal, dass Abwarten und wöchentlich diverse Treiber auf Updates checken, das Sinnvollste ist.

LG


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Stand die ganze Zeit auf mittel, ich habe sie jetzt auf niedrig gestellt, ohne Erfolg.

/edit: das war auf die Engine-Geschwindigkeit bezogen...

@Dungl: Welche Treiber meinst du? Grafikarte? Warum habe ich dann sonst niemand gefunden, der ähnliche Probleme hat...


----------



## Dungl (30. Januar 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Stand die ganze Zeit auf mittel, ich habe sie jetzt auf niedrig gestellt, ohne Erfolg.
> 
> /edit: das war auf die Engine-Geschwindigkeit bezogen...
> 
> @Dungl: Welche Treiber meinst du? Grafikarte? Warum habe ich dann sonst niemand gefunden, der ähnliche Probleme hat...



Ney ich meine sämtliche Treiber; ich habe bei meiner Grafikkarte 8800M GTX SLI z.B den ersten Treiber für W7 installiert; dieser wurde ersetzt durch einen 2ten, dieser dann durch einen 3ten; 
bei einigen Anwendungen/Spielen, war der 2te besser, bei einigen der 3te;
auch die PhysX Karte machte anfänglich Probleme, was mittlerweile behoben wurde.
Grafikkarte, Netzwerkkarte, Prozessor, 32 bzw 64bit Treiberversionen kommt alles hinzu

Versuche mal dein Farbschema im W7 auf ein normales Design zu ändern (ohne Aero)

Ansonsten die Grafikeigenschaften im Spiel etwas spielerisch anpassen. z.B die Schattenqualität zu minimieren; Entfernung der Objekte (wichtig hier auch die Qualität der entfernten Objekte)
Soll heissen, ändere mal DIE Grafikeinstellungen, die dich nicht so extrem treffen. (ist bei mir z.B Sichtweite, entfernte Objekte und deren Qualität, wenn viele andere Spieler an einem Ort sind (ich z.b sehe die anderen Spieler nicht so wirklich an, wodurch ich auf das recht gut verzichten kann vorübergehend)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen

LG


----------



## Ragebar (30. Januar 2010)

Dungl schrieb:


> Ansonsten die Grafikeigenschaften im Spiel etwas spielerisch anpassen. z.B die Schattenqualität zu minimieren; Entfernung der Objekte (wichtig hier auch die Qualität der entfernten Objekte)
> Soll heissen, ändere mal DIE Grafikeinstellungen, die dich nicht so extrem treffen. (ist bei mir z.B Sichtweite, entfernte Objekte und deren Qualität, wenn viele andere Spieler an einem Ort sind (ich z.b sehe die anderen Spieler nicht so wirklich an, wodurch ich auf das recht gut verzichten kann vorübergehend)
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen
> ...



Gibt ja in Lotro eine option unter Grafik Leistung/Grafik Optimieren habe ich gemacht spiel läuft flüssig gute Grafik der passt die Grafik / leistung dann deiner Hardware an.


----------



## mopdog (30. Januar 2010)

heyho

jungs macht mir hier keine angst .. ^^ ich wollte im laufe der nächsten woche auch wieder beginnen zu spielen habe auch einen neuen rechner mit W7 drauf gibts überall solche probs dann warte ich lieber noch 

lg


----------



## Ragebar (30. Januar 2010)

mopdog schrieb:


> heyho
> 
> jungs macht mir hier keine angst .. ^^ ich wollte im laufe der nächsten woche auch wieder beginnen zu spielen habe auch einen neuen rechner mit W7 drauf gibts überall solche probs dann warte ich lieber noch
> 
> lg



mach dir kein kopf er hat wohl einfach nen fehler irgendwo kenne ne menge leute die Lotro auf Win7 Gamen fehlerfrei.


----------



## Lorghi (30. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn das wenig konstruktiv ist, aber ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten Win7 64bit gekauft & hab ebensowenig wie vorher mit Win XP absolut keine Probleme mit Lotro. Und das bei 3gb RAM. Die Ladezeiten waren schon immer länger als z.Bsp. bei WehOhWeh, aber das lag & liegt alles im vertretbaren Bereich. Ich hoffe ihr findet eine Lösung für euer Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (30. Januar 2010)

Jo,so 2 systeme auf der platte, xp + win7 ist kagge...schön die platte putzen,frische treiber drauf (mainboard treiber zuerst)...dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn;-)


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Hmmm.... mag sein dass meine Platte bzw. mein ganzes System etwas überlastet ist grade mit dem ganzen Mist der drauf ist... hatte gehofft dass es so geht, beim Installieren von Win7 hatte ich halt XP drauf behalten. Falls es Schwierigkeiten mit Win7 gegeben hätte, hätte ich dann halt doch noch auf das alte OS zurückgreifen können.

Falls sonst keine konstruktiven Ideen mehr kommen werd ich das wohl machen müssen, denn alles was ich bisher probiert habe (im Thread kam nichts neues bisher) hat nicht funktioniert....

Leider dauert so eine Neuinstallation mit allen Programmen, Treibern und Einstellungen halt doch mindestens einen Tag, daher habe ich gehofft es vermeiden zu können.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal an alle, falls noch jemand was einfällt, vor Montag werde ich das eh nicht in Angriff nehmen^^

/edit: jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke, ich habe keine Mainboard-Treiber neu installiert unter Win7... das werde ich mal nachholen, schaden kann es ja kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

soviel ich weiß sagt Codemaster bzw. Turbine, dass HdRO Windows7 "offiziell" nicht unterstützt.

Es kann daher zu Performance-Einbrüchen kommen. Hat was mit Hardwarezusammenstellung & Treiberkonfiguration unter Win7 zu tun.

Woran es liegt, können sie zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt "noch" nicht sagen.




Gruß


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm hast du eine Quelle für diese Aussage?

Soweit ich weiß läuft das Spiel ja bei vielen unter Win7.

Was ich vergaß zu erwähnen und vermutlich relevant sein könnte (fällt mir grade ein^^):
Ich habe eine 64-bit-Version von Win7, dementsprechend kann es vielleicht auch da sein, evtl. ist irgendwas nicht kompatibel? Was weiß ich^^


----------



## Frandibar (30. Januar 2010)

Ich kann Dir leider auch keine Tipps geben... ich kann nur sagen das ich seit 2 Monaten eine Win7 64 bit version habe, und das Spiel läuft darauf einwandfrei!
Und was den Treiberdownload anbelangt... ich habe keinen einzigen Treiber selbst installiert.
Das macht Win7 alles selber, also sollte es daran nicht liegen!?


----------



## PaluppenPaul (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch win7 64 bit...ein älteres nvidia board ein c2 duo 8400 chip,4gb 800er ram und ne gtx 285 karte...lotro läuft ohne probleme auf ultra high einstellung...neuste treiber fürs mainboard oder grafikkarte,ziehe ich mir bei computerbase.de


----------



## Allexiella (31. Januar 2010)

@Olfmo

habe das mal in ´nem Forum bei HdRO gelesen. Werde morgen mal nachschauen, ob ich´s nochmal finde.

Hatte die gleichen Probleme und bin bei der Suche nach ´ne Lösung irgendwann mal drauf gestossen.


----------



## Kobold (31. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze auch Win7 (64) mit LotRO und habe auch erhebliche Performanceprobleme mit dem Laden des Spiels.
Dies hat jedoch nichts mit Graphiktreibern oder anderen zu tun!

Das Problem ist der Chipsatztreiber des Mainboard-Herstellers. Der Datendurchsatz der Festplatte ist nicht optimal. Ich merke dies auch an anderen Programmen. Letztes Jahr nutze ich noch ein Vista (32bit) mit einem Raid-0 System und hatte SEHR schnelle Ladezeiten. Doch unter Win7 ist dies nicht mehr so.
Leider half auch eine Aktualisierung des Chipsatztreibers bisher nicht und ich bin noch immer auf der Suche nach der "Bremse"...


----------



## Daytonaman (31. Januar 2010)

Das was anderes in der übersicht steht als das blöde unglaubliche tread


----------



## Vetaro (31. Januar 2010)

Daytonaman schrieb:


> Das was anderes in der übersicht steht als das blöde unglaubliche tread



Äh.
Was.


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (1. Februar 2010)

Hast Du schon mal versucht die Frames auf 65 zu begrenzen, da gibt es unter Engine - Speed so einen Regler ( hatte bei mir unter Vista gefunzt ).
Und glaube mir, an Deiner Hardware liegt es nicht, es handelt sich hierbei wahrscheinlich um irgendein Software o. Verbindungsproblem.

Wie sieht es mit Deinem Virenscanner o. Firewall aus, dieses kann auch zu extremen Einbrüchen führen (schechter Ping zum Lotro Server = massive Ruckler ).
Laufen offline Titel auf Deiner Kiste ohne Ruckler ?


Schalte mal Firewall u. Virenscanner aus, dann noch mal versuchen.
Bei mir hatte nur eine komplette Windows + Lotro Installation das Prob. behoben, ich fahre mit Win7 64bit sehr gut (keine Ruckler).





Gruß,



Belo


----------



## Realtowel (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo.
Also ich hatte auch unter Win7 Performance Probleme, die ich zuvor unter Vista (beides 64bit) nicht hatte. Die Ladezeiten waren endlos und die FPS ging auch in den Keller.
Habe das ganze Internet durchforstet. Letztlich bin ich zurück zu Vista. Jetzt läufts wieder wie am Schnürchen.
Hatte mir sogar ne schnelle Festplatte gekauft auf die ich nur HdRO installiert hatte.
Ich lasse Win7, wie damals auch Vista, erstmal n Jahr in der Schublade...

Gruß
Towel


----------



## Krshna (1. Februar 2010)

Evtl. hilft dir ja Klick als Workaround.


----------



## Gerossi (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich hatte anfangs mit Win7 auch "massive Performance-Probleme"..... Die Ladezeiten waren etrem hoch, egal ob beim einloggen oder im Spiel selbst, ich musste die Grafikeintellungen herunterfahren, und das switchen auf den Desktop hat sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen...
Da mir niemand weiterhelfen konnte, habe ich wohl oder übel damit leben müssen. Auch bei anderen Spielen hatte ich ähnliche Probleme.
Dann das Wunder: von einem auf den nächsten Tag ging alles wieder richtig flott.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob du bei anderen Spielen auch ähnliche Probleme hast...?
Und falls es so ist kann ich dir leider trotzdem nicht weiterhelfen, da sich das Problem ja bei mir von selbst erledigt hatte


----------



## Olfmo (5. Februar 2010)

Habe das Problem immer noch nicht lösen können.

Inzwischen habe ich festgestellt, dass ich diese Probleme nur in Lotro und im Firefox habe... sehr seltsam... bei nem anderen Spiel (Trackmania Nations) ist die Ladezeit extrem verkürzt seit Win7, ansonsten läuft ja wie gesagt alles bestens. Im Firefox fällt es mir auf, wenn ich Videos anschaue oder Flash-Anwendungen benutze, da stockt mir öfter mal alles für 1-2 Sekunden, danach läuft es völlig normal weiter, also ähnlich wie in Lotro. In Lotro wiederum habe ich auch nicht immer Probleme, am schlimmsten war es in der 21. Halle und in Emyn Lûm, und wenn ich mich allgemein in großen offenen Gebieten bewege, außerdem auch in Sammath Gul. Bei Scharmützeln mit meiner Kundigen habe ich absolut 0 Probleme.

Seit gestern (!) habe ich folgenden Fehler beim Starten von Lotro:

Fehler [128]
Das Spiel hat beim Starten einen fatalen DirectX-Fehler festgestellt. Bitte eine andere Bildschirm-Auflösung oder Farbtiefe versuchen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, müssen neue Grafiktreiber installiert werden.

Google hat mir nicht geholfen in Bezug auf die Fehlermeldung. Dieser Fehler tritt nur beim erstmaligen Starten auf und danach läuft das Spiel normal, sprich mit den üblichen Rucklern. Grafiktreiber und DirectX habe ich ja neu installiert nachdem ich Win7 installiert habe, ich kann mir also nicht erklären woher dieser Fehler jetzt kommt.


----------



## Braggs (5. Februar 2010)

Hi! 

versuche mal das Mein Link


----------



## Olfmo (5. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Link, ich hab es gleich mal ausprobiert. Ich habe das Gefühl, es läuft besser, in Emyn Lum und der 21. Halle ruckelt es weniger (aber immer noch). Allerdings ist momentan vermutlich auch relativ wenig los auf dem Server, ich denke Sonntag oder Montag abend, wenn ich wieder daheim bin, kann ich konkretes Feedback geben für den Fall, dass viele Spieler um mich rum sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braggs (5. Februar 2010)

naja das ruckeln hat ja nichts mit dem server zu tun! das problem bei hdro ist die festplatte. kaufe dir ne ssd festplatte und das ruckeln ist weg! versprochen ;-9


----------



## Olfmo (5. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dir zwar dankbar für den Link, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass du nicht wirklich den Thread gelesen hast... ich werde mir keine schweinteure neue Festplatte kaufen in der Hoffnung, dass dann alles besser läuft, wenn es vorher mit der selben Festplatte besser lief...

Und vom Server habe ich nix gesagt, ich sagte wenn viele Spieler um mich rum sind, schließlich muss ich dann für alle Spieler die Texturen etc. laden...


----------



## dd2ren (5. Februar 2010)

Als erstes musst du mir bitte mal erklären wieso sich heute noch einer ein X86 System aufsetzt bei 4Gb Ram ?  ich verstehe es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich benutze Win7 64Bit  mit einem Raid0 was einen Datendurchsatz von 380mb/s bringt und es lässt sich super spielen , Ladezeiten habe ich nur beim einloggen , ansonsten geht fast alles unter 1-2 sek ( gibt ausnahmen) 

hole dir eine SSD von Intel ( Intel X25-M  oder 160GB ) die natürlich ihren preis hat aber die beste ist.


oder bastel dir ein Raid

gabs da nicht auch mal was mit einem USB-Stick ? ich habs nie probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (5. Februar 2010)

Und ich verstehe nicht wie sich mein System innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit von 64bit auf 32bit verwandeln konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider hilft es mir wenig wenn die Leute mir immer was von Raid und Festplatten erzählen da ich hardwaretechnisch einfach nicht so bewandert bin und nicht ständig an meinem System rumbasteln möchte, weil ich wie schon geschrieben keine Lust habe mir nochmal den ganzen Mist neu zu installieren und kofigurieren...

Was die Festplatte selbst angeht habe ich ja bereits meine Meinung dazu geäußert... mir würde es völlig reichen wieder die gleiche Performance wie unter XP zu haben, von mir aus auch mit den relativ langen Ladezeiten, die überleb ich auch, nur die Ruckler machen das Spiel unspielbar...


/edit: zumindest habe ich jetzt das Problem denke ich etwas eingeengt. Hab mich grade mit meinem Runi in der 21. Halle eingeloggt und komm schon wieder kaum vom Fleck... ich denke also es hat definitiv zu tun mit der Anzahl der Spieler/Npcs um mich rum und dem Nachladen... warum es allerdings viel langsamer ist als unter XP weiß ich leider immer noch nicht...


----------



## dd2ren (5. Februar 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Windows 7 installiert (x86 Professional)




ja aber bei einem x86 System haste ja nur 3,25gb Ram und Lotro frisst bei mir schon um die 2GB und mehr 

bei mir läuft Lotro genauso fix wie unter XP/Vista 

vieleicht ist dein Controler nicht der beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte vor kurzem erst so einen Fall wo mein jMicron-Controler nur 137mb im raid datendurchsatz hatte und als ich auf den SB750 ( AMD) umgesteckt hatte  waren es 380mb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und es wird schon an der platte bei dir liegen , wieso die aber langsamer sein soll unter w7 kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ausser das die vielleicht am auslagern ist durch die 3,25gb Ram  und dadurch die ladezeiten in Lotro beeinflusst , mach doch mal ein bench mit everest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sag mal wie viel die macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im ahci-modus macht eine platte bei mir um die 240mb/s  , müsste bei dir dann auch so ähnlich sein wenn es eine sata2 ist
http://www.heise.de/...e_edition/19053


----------



## Norei (5. Februar 2010)

Mein neuer Rechner, den ich im November gekauft habe, schnurrt wie eine 1. Mit 5850, i5-750 und 1GB RAID0 Platten. und mit Win7 64bit.
Das hilft dir nur nichts weiter.

Ich sehe zwei Probleme.
1. Durch das neue Betriebssystem ist deine Platte natürlich voller als vorher. Schau mal nach, wieviel da noch frei ist. Wenn es weniger als 10GB sind, solltest du mal aufräumen (im Zweifel die ganzen Daten auf eine externe Festplatte).
2. Deine Grafikkarte ist nicht gerade neu. Es kann sein, dass der DX11, den Win7 ja im Bauch hat, bei der DX9 Emulation spinnt, das glaube ich aber weniger.

Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich auf die Festplatte tippen. Im Zweifelsfall kauf dir einen 16GB USB-Stick, pack das LotRO-Verzeichnis da rauf und starte mal vom USB-Stick. Das kann Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Jaerv (8. Februar 2010)

Ich habe gestern folgendes Tool im offiziellen Forum entdeckt:

http://community.cod...-available.html

Hat bei mir eine enorme Verbesserung der Ladezeiten bewirkt. Vielleicht bringts bei Euch ja auch was.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann es vorkommen, dass die großen .dat-Dateien intern (unabhängig von der Fragmentierung der Festplatte) durch ständiges Patchen stark fragmentiert sein können. Dieses kleine Tool defragmentiert sie wieder. 
Hat bei mir 20 Minuten gedauert und seitdem läuft alles wie geschmiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (8. Februar 2010)

Immer diese tollen Antworten....

Kauf Dir ne neue Platte
Hole Dir eine SSD 
Defragmentiere Dein System (OK, der war nicht dabei)
Ich habe nen I7 und es läuft super

bli..bla..blub

Glaube mir, es hat mit Deiner Platte NULL zu tun, das Problem liegt an etwas anderem.
Beispiel:

Vor einem halben Jahr hatte sich ne Platte von mir verabschiedet und ich hatte nur noch ne alte 80 Gb Platte mit 5400 u/min rumliegen.


Mit der alten ewig langsamen Platte lief das Game eigentlich genau so wie mit der schnellen (ausser beim ersten Laden des Clients und Gebietswechsel).

Ich tippe immer noch auf Serverconnection o. Firewall/Virenscanner.
Welchen Ping hast Du?


----------



## Dargrimm (11. Februar 2010)

Heyho,

an alle, die diese Performance-Probleme haben: Vielleicht hilft Euch ja
Turbines Defragmentierungs-Tool weiter. 

Probieren kann nicht schaden, denke ich.

Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Flo


----------



## Norei (11. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich es gelesen hatte, aber kürzlich hatte ich gelesen, dass es bei einem geholfen hat, in den Grafikoptionen VSync auszuschalten. Wäre auch noch ein Tipp.


----------



## Cuirass (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Forum,
ich dachte mir da muss ich doch jetzt mal was zu schreiben:
Zu Weihnachten hat meine Frau mir das MSI A-7005 geschenkt.

Win 7 32bit
Core-2-Duo E6600 
ATI Radeon HD4330 (512M
3GB Ram


HDRO drauf geschmissen und gestaunt.
Joi....schicke Grafik, nagut. Wird bestimmt n bissel ruckeln. Drehste mal runter.
Gesagt getan, aber auch auf niedrigst vertragbarer Aufflösung und alles auf niedrig waren nicht mehr als 23 FPS drin, dazu noch diese hitching/mikororuckler erscheinungen.

Alles ausprobiert, auch diesen Threat aufmerksam verfolgt sowie viele andere auch.

Dann habe ich vor zwei Wochen noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen herumgespielt und hab mich tierisch gefreut das es nun viel besser läuft.
Und zwar musste ich V-Sync und Triple Buffering !ANschalten! um eine steigerung der Performance zu erzielen. Dann noch Post Processing aus und zack die wupp immer über 30 FPS mit Ultra-Hoch bis Sehr-Hoch in 1920x1080

Warum das funktioniert, da hab ich keine Ahnung.

Das war echt schon alles, und ich war schon kurzzeitig am überlegen das Teil wieder umtauschen zu lassen.

Die Ladezeiten sind noch ´n bissel Lang, derowegen ich jetz gerade noch das Turbindefragtool ausprobiere.

So far....vielleicht löst es ja auch eure Probleme. Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## martog (12. Februar 2010)

Also eines steht fest und war bis jetzt bei allen Win Versionen der Fall. Neues System über ein altes draufkloppen funktioniert. Aber bei den meisten Versuchen kommen dann teils sofort, teils später Probleme. 
Ich hab WIN 7 gleich bei Release installiert, vorher hatte ich Vista 64, damit lief es nie wirklich rund.
Erste Win7 war irgendwie nicht in Ordnung. Also was hab ich gemacht: Festplatte nochmal formatiert und neu installiert. Seitdem herscht Ruhe mit den Problemen. Und Win7 neu zu installieren dauert ja nicht lange
Es kann immer was schief gehen bei einer Installation und Ruckler können von den verschiedensten Bauteilen herkommen. Ein PC ist nun mal keine Konsole wo jeder das gleiche hat. Ist nun mal so das jeder PC einzig Artig ist. Selbst bei gleichen Komponenten kann es bei dem einen funktionieren und der nächste bekommt davon graue Haare. Aber mein Tip lautet alles Formatieren, evtl. wichtige Sachen sichern und das System neu installieren. 
Wenn dann alles bei den ersten Tests ordentlich läuft dann installier die Spiele und Programme die du möchtest. Dann läuft auch meistens alles über Monate/Jahre hinweg ordentlich. Auch ohne das man immer die neusten Treiber sich installiert (Win Treiber sollten aus Gründen der eigenen Sicherheit immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein)


----------



## CrackmackONE (13. Februar 2010)

CrackmackONE schrieb:


> Hilft eventuell eine komplette Neuinstallation unter Win7?
> 
> ich würd schon denken das es daran liegt






> Nix für ungut aber ich warte mal noch ein paar andere Posts ab bevor ich solch eine Radikalkur mache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich hätte einfach schnell mein system neu aufgesetzt anstatt 11 tage nach ner lösung zu suchen...ach stimmt hab ich ja auch empfohlen^^

Wenn hier irgendwas anderes funktioniert hat lass es mich wissen olfmo!!!


----------



## Carina (13. Februar 2010)

Ich hab bisher HdRo auf zwei Win 7 64 bit Systemen laufen (gehabt) und es läuft blendend. Genauso ist es bei Freunden aus der Sippe und auch in anderen Spielen. Ich bezweifel sehr, dass Win 7 irgendwas für derartige Probleme kann. Von daher würde ich eher mal schauen, ob es nicht eher an Hardwareproblemen, Treiberproblemen oder Einstellungen vom Spiel liegt. Wobei ich gerade bei Treibern lediglich einen einzigen für eine etwas obskure Soundkarte manuell nachinstallieren musste, alles andere ging vollautomatisch.

Ich sag mal dazu, dass ich bisher ausgesprochen skeptisch mit Microsoft-Betriebssystemen umgegangen bin, Vista war z.B. ein totaler Griff ins Kloo, aber von Windows 7 bin ich ausgesprochen begeistert.


----------



## Olfmo (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht: das tool zur defragmentierung genutzt (enorme verbesserung der ladezeiten, zumindest bei einem versuch gerade, ich schau morgen nochmal^^) und dann in den grafikoptionen den rat von cuirass befolgt



Cuirass schrieb:


> Und zwar musste ich V-Sync und Triple Buffering !ANschalten! um eine steigerung der Performance zu erzielen. Dann noch Post Processing aus und zack die wupp immer über 30 FPS mit Ultra-Hoch bis Sehr-Hoch in 1920x1080



zwar komme ich nicht auf über 30 fps, aber wenigstens komme ich so auf 15-20 fps auch in der stadt vorhin, auch wenn er ab und an noch einige laderuckler hat... auf jeden fall deutlich angenehmer als vorher

irgendwann kauf ich mir ne bessere platte und mach mein system mal komplett platt, danach sollte es auch noch besser laufen
evtl. probier ich es auch mit nem stick, hauptsache es läuft wieder halbwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thondear (14. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte FPS Einbrüche in den Etten seit ich Win 7 nutze. Dies war Hardwaretechnisch auch eigentlich nicht möglich. Was mir geholfen hat war im Spiel unter Optionen -> Fehlerbehebung -> Enginegeschwindigkeit


----------



## Kobold (15. Februar 2010)

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass es in Ballungsgebieten (Bree, Esteldin,21. Halle, den öden PvP-Etten oder Düsterwald) zu einem FPS-Einbruch kommen muss, da jeder PC dort unzählige neue Texturen, Mashes und Polygone nachladen und berechnen muss?

Warum wohl kann man in seiner Wohninstanz sich mit fast 100 FPS im Kreise drehen, wärend man zu Spitzenzeiten in der 21. Halle nur eine Dia-Show zu sehen bekam?
Hier spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle.
Nicht umsonst taucht immer wieder mal das Icon auf, dass man von seiner Umgebung zur Serverentlasstung etwas weniger mitbekommt.
Und einige "Lags" sind eben auch Serverseitig zu verzeichnen, denn mit der Sippe oder im Raid kommt es immer wieder vor, dass es mal hängt und man sofort von den anderen Teammitgliedern das selbe hört. Dies ist somit kein lokales Problem des PCs!
Dann kommen immer solche Vermutungen auf, dass sich wahrscheinlich gerade 3 Schlachtzüge in den Etten prügeln und deshalb der Datenstrom veringert wird.

Das Defrag-Tool von Turbine bringt tatsächlich bessere Ladezeiten, da die DAT-Dateien nochmal intern geordnet werden und somit eine bessere Performence bieten.
Aber dies ist eben nur die halbe Miete!


----------



## Cinaeth (15. Februar 2010)

also mit ati karten habe ich festgestellt muss man die engingeschwindichkeit unter fehlerbehebung

auf meinem system auf 60 frames runterstellen! da sind die meisten ruckler dann weg, wobei unter

windows vista oder windows 7 mehr kerne des prozessors unterstützt werden als unter xp.

schreib bitte ob das hilft bei dir!

MFG Cinaeth


----------

